
Facebook Took 2 Weeks Figuring Out Difference Between War Photo and Kiddie Porn - CapitalistCartr
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/facebook-censorship-vietnam-photo-norwegian-paper_us_57d2c6b6e4b06a74c9f42fdb
======
StijinM
Interesting read.

